# Navy & Agriculture Departments buys biofuel for $16 a gallon?



## Trajan (Dec 11, 2011)

In 4 years corn harvested and processed into ethanol  has grown 382%, no thats not a misprint.  new land planted for corn crops is- 6%. How many people know we IMPORT ethanol as well? 

There is NO North American fossil fuel shortage except the one we impose on ourselves. 

So please, can someone tell me what justification there is for the Navy and Agri. depts  to buy Bio Fuel ( at all) and at such a HUGE mark up? JP-5, which is the standard marine fuel they use, is approx. $4.25 a gallon.



Navy, Agriculture Departments to Purchase Biofuels For Fleets

The departments of Agriculture and the Navy announced plans Monday to buy 450,000 gallons of non-food biofuels -- at a cost of $16 per gallon -- in what will be the largest federal purchase of biofuels in U.S. history.

The purchase is being authorized by an executive order under the Obama administration's "we can't wait" campaign. 

Administration officials gave no indication why they're not going through Congress, instead using a program that was established to promote rapid job growth by bypassing congressional debate.

Read more: Navy, Agriculture Departments To Purchase Biofuels For Fleets | Fox News


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 11, 2011)

More nonsense from the Obama admin.
BTW- "non food biofuels"?


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Kind of banting the  designated corn for ethanol that takes corn production for human consumption out of the picture.


----------



## RGR (Dec 31, 2011)

Trajan said:


> So please, can someone tell me what justification there is for the Navy and Agri. depts  to buy Bio Fuel ( at all) and at such a HUGE mark up? JP-5, which is the standard marine fuel they use, is approx. $4.25 a gallon.



Soak up surplus supply? Which if left unattended, would reveal itself as a renewable boondoggle like Solyndra? It isn't like the DOD can't declare a mil-spec on ethanol, deem this stuff special, and pay enough for it for someones campaign contributors to make a solid profit?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 31, 2011)

Trajan said:


> In 4 years corn harvested and processed into ethanol  has grown 382%, no thats not a misprint.  new land planted for corn crops is- 6%. How many people know we IMPORT ethanol as well?
> 
> There is NO North American fossil fuel shortage except the one we impose on ourselves.
> 
> ...



This looks like another case where government wastes taxpayer dollars paying way over inflated prices.  Stuff like this has happened for decades, primarily by the Pentagon.
Our government spending seriously needs microscopic auditing.

Regarding_ "There is NO North American fossil fuel shortage except the one we impose on ourselves"._  Fossil fuel pollution is a major reason why respiratory deaths are climbing even in the face of few and fewer people smoking in the US.  There a hundreds of studies that confirm that. China is leaps and bounds years ahead of the US in regards increasing usage of green energy as is most of the rest of the world.


----------



## westwall (Dec 31, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > In 4 years corn harvested and processed into ethanol  has grown 382%, no thats not a misprint.  new land planted for corn crops is- 6%. How many people know we IMPORT ethanol as well?
> ...







Yeah, then why is China lighting up a new coal fired power plant at the rate of one per week?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 31, 2011)

westwall said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



*Green Power Takes Root in the Chinese Desert*
Green Power Takes Root in the Chinese Desert - NYTimes.com

*Use of green power may outstrip China's 5-year plan*
Use of green power may outstrip China's 5-year plan - Yahoo!

Climate Change: China Innovating in the Clean Coal Technology Market
Climate Change: China Innovating in the Clean Coal Technology Market

Up to 1 million deaths a year in China due to respiratory disease thanks to their dependence on fossil fuel is changing China's reliance on fossil fuels.  

I wonder when Amerfica will finally get a clue?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 31, 2011)

westwall said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...




*Green Power Takes Root in the Chinese Desert*
Green Power Takes Root in the Chinese Desert - NYTimes.com

*Use of green power may outstrip China's 5-year plan*
Use of green power may outstrip China's 5-year plan - Yahoo!

*Climate Change: China Innovating in the Clean Coal Technology Market*
Climate Change: China Innovating in the Clean Coal Technology Market

Up to 1 million deaths a year in China due to respiratory disease thanks to their dependence on fossil fuel is changing China's reliance on fossil fuels.  

I wonder when Amerfica will finally get a clue?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 31, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Lets see? No Nuclear plants allowed, Obama is opposed to the use of Natural gas plants, he is shutting down coal plants with something like 75 being lost after 2012 election cycle ( golly why not before) with NO replacements available. 60 percent of our entire electrical needs are met with Coal plants.

What green will we replace them with? NO ONE wants unsightly wind mills or acres of solar panels even in places like the desert.


----------



## westwall (Dec 31, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...







I notice you studiously avoided my question.  Care to answer it now.


----------



## rdean (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this like those fucking $16 muffins?

O'Reilly Goes On Jon Stewart and Rants About Muffins - September 28, 2011 - YouTube

It was actually a $16 dollar breakfast with coffee, tea, milk, orange juice, doughnuts, fruit, plus, the cost of renting the hall wasn't included (which included electricity, heating or air conditioning and clean up).

And yet Republicans and FOX went on "endlessly" about those $16 muffins.

AND

Remember the trip Obama took costing 200 million dollars a fucking day?????????

Two BILLION dollars for 10 days?  34 ships and an AIRCRAFT CARRIER??????????????  Who could believe that?  Oh, wait.  I forgot I'm talking to a bunch of Republicans.  Oops.  Sorry.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQYZryujxP4&]Obama's 200 trillion dollar trip to India -- thumpandwhip.com - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn7_8QL2weQ&]Bill O'Reilly Lies to Bill Maher on Fox News Misreporting Cost of Obama Trip to India? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 31, 2011)

rdean said:


> Is this like those fucking $16 muffins?
> 
> O'Reilly Goes On Jon Stewart and Rants About Muffins - September 28, 2011 - YouTube
> 
> ...



So as usual when presented with FACTS you try to deflect. Is that all you have? OHH MY GOD IT IS REPUBLICANS...........


----------



## rdean (Dec 31, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No nuclear power plants allowed?  Hilarious.

It's actually a complex issue.  First, Republicans are pissed because their states are stuck with their nuclear waste.

GOP White House candidates' Yucca stance roils other Republican leaders

WASHINGTON  Republican lawmakers from South Carolina and Washington state, which hold tons of nuclear waste, are none too pleased that leading candidates for the GOP presidential nomination are backing President Barack Obama's decision to shutter a central dump designed to store their waste.

"What right do 49 states have to punish one state and say, 'We're going to put our garbage in your state?'" *said Rep. Ron Paul of Texas.* "I think that's wrong." Former Massachusetts *Gov. Mitt Romney* quickly followed suit. "Congressman Paul is right on that," he said. "The idea that 49 states can tell Nevada, 'We want to give you our nuclear waste,' doesn't make a lot of sense. I think the people of Nevada ought to have the final say as to whether they want that."* Texas Gov. Rick Perry* was not to be outdone. "You know, from time to time, Mitt and I don't agree, but on this one, he hit the nail on the head," he said.

-------------------------------------------------

Now, this is the part that's really hilarious.  It take scientists and engineers to make a nuclear power plant.  It even takes scientists to inspect a nuclear power plant.  Republicans don't understand why cafeteria inspectors aren't good enough.

But Republicans don't like scientists or education.  They prove that by slashing funding for education.

Now the humor creeps in.

Number of the day
39%

That's the percentage of U.S. nuclear-power workers who will be eligible for retirement by 2016, according to the Nuclear Energy Institute. That means the industry has to scramble to find almost 25,000 new recruits

Dearth of nuclear engineering grads in U.S. - SFGate

---------------------------------------------

And finally, the most hilarious part of all:

President Obama, who called for a "new generation" of nuclear power plants in his State of the Union address Wednesday, is quickly moving forward. He created a panel Friday to recommend ways to dispose of used nuclear fuel and is expected Monday to propose tripling loan guarantees for new plant construction.

Obama moves quickly to promote nuclear power

GUESS WHO BLOCKS HIS SHIT????


----------



## rdean (Dec 31, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Is this like those fucking $16 muffins?
> ...



I just linked to two videos filled with "FACTS" and "Republican FACTS" which, of course, were polar opposites.

As the videos prove, as soon as I hear the word "facts" from Republicans, until proven otherwise, I assume it's a lie.  As the $16 dollar muffins and the 200 million dollar a day trip prove, it's a smart bet.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



In other words you are happy to be ignorant.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 1, 2012)

Trajan said:


> In 4 years corn harvested and processed into ethanol  has grown 382%, no thats not a misprint.  new land planted for corn crops is- 6%. How many people know we IMPORT ethanol as well?
> 
> There is NO North American fossil fuel shortage except the one we impose on ourselves.
> 
> ...



Of further note- the U.S. actually  _exports_ ethanol. And no, neither is this a misprint. 

Harken back to the early 80's when us the sheeple were fed the ethanol bullshit jive. 

The ethanol program had 3 (count 'em, three) premises...

It was promoted to:

1) reduce crude oil imports
2) provide price support for corn farmers
3) improve air quality

To this day, improved air quality can not be quantitavely associated with the use ethanol blended fuels.

Crude oil imports have surged since the introduction of ethanol.

Corn prices have skyrocketed. 

It's obvious that the ethanol program has achieved the one and only goal of its intended purpose- the increase in corn prices and the increase of revenues of corn farmers. 

$6 corn. Big Ag wins yet again.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 1, 2012)

Trajan said:


> In 4 years corn harvested and processed into ethanol  has grown 382%, no thats not a misprint.  new land planted for corn crops is- 6%. How many people know we IMPORT ethanol as well?
> 
> There is NO North American fossil fuel shortage except the one we impose on ourselves.
> 
> ...



So on top of picking a winner by spending our money to support green companies, so they don't go under before they can spend it, he's forcing us to buy it through our own Depts, so that the debt grows even faster.


Absfuckinlootly Awesome.


Some one please tell me obama is not a tyrant.  I want to laugh at you.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 1, 2012)

kiwiman127 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



china can do what it wants, say what it wants and never has to prove what they say is true.

plus, the chinese are little more than slaves.  You want forced labor here?


----------



## Care4all (Jan 1, 2012)

how much does jet/airplane fuel normally cost per gallon?


----------



## rdean (Jan 1, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Seems there are many Republicans who feel we should be more like China.  So apparently, some here do like "forced" labor.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Any proof?  Other than assumption.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> how much does jet/airplane fuel normally cost per gallon?



Oil companies increase jet fuel price by Rs 622 per kl

Good luck figuring that out.

but I don't think there's an ethonal that can go into a jet.

fuel isn't fuel.

This would be like comparing the best apple from the best tree at the end of the best season for apples and comparing it to a half rotted orange.


----------



## zonly1 (Jan 1, 2012)

kiwiman127 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



When you can pull  your head out of your arse and realize all you need to be fired and hire with term limits.


----------



## westwall (Jan 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> how much does jet/airplane fuel normally cost per gallon?






JP-5 runs between 4.25 and 5.80 depending on the State taxes and the current per barrel cost of oil.


----------



## rdean (Jan 1, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Which Republican Presidential Candidate said:

The Great Society has not worked and its put us into the modern welfare state, she said. If you look at China, they dont have food stamps. If you look at China, theyre in a very different situation. They save for their own retirement securityThey dont have the modern welfare state and Chinas growing. And so what I would do is look at the programs that LBJ gave us with the Great Society and theyd be gone.

About a year ago, a right winger from this board wrote and told me that China is not really "communist" anymore.  That their leader is more like a "CEO".


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> how much does jet/airplane fuel normally cost per gallon?



It was listed I believe it was 4.5 a gallon.


----------

